# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Mouth Watering Peri Peri Chicken where is good?

## son1ane

This makes an amazing dinner served with salad and roasted pumpkin and sweet potato, any left overs would be great stuffed into a pitta (this is not so paleo friendly though).

----------

